# I HATE Boxford



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It's such a snotty stuck up town and sadly the barn I rent has to be in it. :GAAH: 

So the stupid barn inspector comes only a week after getting power back on.... so things are a bit of a mess still. Well the precede to tell me that there is too much manure where the horses stand and that I am over crowding my goats.... what? :veryangry: Now they want to come back and re-inspect everything. I still need to get in touch with this person. I haven't actually talked with her. She has just talked to the person I lease the barn from. 

So yeah, the horses have some poo where they stand, their the idiots that poop in one spot and stand in it. There are plenty of clean places for them to stand in. So I cleaned up all the manure to make the idiot inspector happy. 

Now the goats are NOT overcrowded. They have plenty of room and shelters, but they are herd animals and like to stay together. It's not my fault they all stand together in a little crowd because thats what they like to do when it's COLD! Thats how they stay warm.... Plus it's winter. I took down all the electric fencing that was their grass pasture because it just gets covered in snow and they can't go out there. Plus they don't want to stand in a paddock with 3 feet of snow and some brown dead grass under that three feet of snow. 

ARG!!!! 



Sorry, just had to get that out. :angry:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

You have every right to be upset but he/she was just doing his/her job.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, but you don't understand, this town is terrible. You do anything and the neighbors will tell on you, even if it's perfectly legal. The last barn I was at, in the same town, the lady next door would watch us with binoculars. It was really disturbing.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh man... i'm sorry.... :hug: That really sucks! You can move to our town! We don't have animal health? inspectors AT ALL. We probably have way more animal neglect though. :sigh:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I wish I could. This town would institute NAIS if they could. They even tried to sign me up behind my back. 

They are such #### :hair:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh I didn't relize it was that bad. :hug:
I'm sorry people are like that...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry that you are having troubles - kind of sounds like my PITA (Pain In The A$$) neighbors that call the sheriff on us for dogs barking when ours are in the house sleeping or say obscene things to my kids about going back to "your goats".


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks, so now I need to call her and try to kiss her you know what, when I really just want to tell her where to shove it. :angry:

I don't need this stress with everything that is going on right now. My blood pressure has to be at least 170/110..... at least :sigh:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

You need to de-stress. Is there anything that you enjoy that you could do right now to help you feel better. I know things are hard for you right now...but it will get better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Horses do like one spot to stand at... to poo,but they poo alot per day..sounds like the inspector had a bad hair day....what a bummer....


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

More like bad brain day


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

We have no barn inspectors in Iowa but sometimes I wish there was when I hear of cases of neglect! Sounds like the Iinspector was having a bad day hopefully she will be better when she visits again. How often do they normally come around??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> More like bad brain day


 :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Once a year, unless they have a "reason" to come more.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow you guys! I never even heard of a barn inspector!! That is nuts!!
I go on farm calls out here in Oregon where they should come and burn the whole barn down!!
I know they would shut me down, all my goats are crammed together like yours pooping allover and it's just a mess, but hello!! It's winter!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I still can't get in contact with this person! She even called the person i rent the barn from again today and told him she would be in contact with me later...... excuse me? Why couldn't she have just called me? I guess her husband had surgery today.... but she had the time to call him... why not me?

I finally got another number for her and called that Plus left a message. I also emailed her. I am getting pretty sick of this. I haven't been able to relax about it.

here is the email I sent her:

"Hi, my name is Ashley --------. I rent the barn at ---------.

I was told by the person that I rent it from that the animal inspector, --------, had some Questions for me.

One of them was about the horses and the manure. The manure has been cleaned up in their run in. The stalls have also been cleaned and fresh bedding has been put down. The horses are clean, well fed, have fresh water and hay daily. They have recently had their teeth floated and are utd on vaccinations.

Another was about the goats. I don't see any issues there, but would like to know what the issue/issues are. I guess Boxford has rules about goats that I didn't know about and would like to be informed as to what they are.

Please keep in mind that these are miniature goats(Nigerian Dwarfs) not Large breed goats excluding the one LaMancha.

All the goats have access to fresh water, fresh food, clean + dry shelter, Minerals(purina goat mineral, kelp and baking soda), are utd on shots, and deworming. Their feet are done. They are also tested for Cae and CL and are negative. Some of them are pregnant and I have a kidding stall in the main barn for them when they are due. I also have an extra stall down where the horses are for the goats should I need more space.

My vet knows all about my goats and I will give you their number if you need them as a reference to prove their good health.

I would really appreciate it if ______ would get back to me on this. I have been very very concerned and have been trying to contact her since before new years. I would like to have these issue/issues resolved.

I can be reached by email: [email protected] OR cell phone: ----------.

Thank you,
Ashley --------"

Didn't sound too pissy right? :GAAH:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Sorry, I'm just so annoyed by this. I can't stop worrying. If only this idiot knew how much I love my goats. :sigh:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I think is sounded fine. Including that your animals are UTD on everything and the other info shows that you know what you are talking about, they can't deny that.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Just a thought about your barn in Boxford. Maybe you already do this, but what about posting a check off schedule for when you clean, muck, put down new bedding, trim hooves etc etc.. like on a dry erase board??for the annoying inspecter to view when they come??They can inspect your work, see it's being done on a consistant basis, and maybe get off your back?? Just a thought..
BTW, did they get back to you from your messages?? I hope it goes well for you!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

She finally got back to me. I guess her husband is in the hospital after cancer surgery. 

She was very nice to me. When I told her I use to have horses next to the crazy binocular lady she was like, "Oh! I know who you are. You take great care of your horses!" She still needs to come again to inspect, but whatever. She talked to me about the overcrowding because the idiot binocular lady is trying to stop people in Boxford from owning any livestock or limited livestock depsite how much land they own! Crazy %$#%$! :angry: Most people in Boxford wish she was dead she is such an evil person. :GAAH:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

So I guess I am going to be looking around for another barn in case the evil binocular lady wins her battle. :sigh:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

That is sooo crazy...some people just don't know how to mind their own business.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Wow, I am so glad now that I live where I do. I would just hate to be "watched' everytime I went out to care for my animals. 
This has to be so stressfull on top of all your other worries at the moment. I sure do hope this is resolved to your benefit. Good luck with this and keep us posted. :hug:


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

I am amazed that there are areas that have barn inspectors!!!!

I'm from Texas and I can only imagine the uproar if inspectors wanted to start going to peoples property and inspecting their animals/barn facilities. They would have to be paid alot to put their lives on the line. We don't appreciate folks telling us what to do or how to care for our animals.

Is this a county thing or state wide? Who gave these people the right to enter your property?

Officials can only enter our property if there is an obvious problem like starvation that has been reported to them.

I know there are people that don't take proper care of their animals, but see no reason for the "government" to oversee my farm or anyone elses unless there is an obvious problem. Then they do and should seize the animals and prosecute the offender but leave the rest of us alone. JMHO

Denise


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

It's a Massachusetts thing. I agree with you Denise, it always feels like an invasion of my privacy whenever they come. They "say" they aren't supposed to touch the animals or anything to prevent the spread of disease.... but that doesn't happen. The animals always end up touching them in some way. They also wear the same shoes to every barn. Hm... sounds like a very easy way to spread disease to me. :roll: :GAAH: 

I don't think NH has barn inspectors. I've seen some pretty crowded barns around there, but I say that as long as the animals are clean, healthy and fed who cares?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

We do not have barn inspectors here in CO, but I guess if you look at both sides of the situation, maybe you would really understand it.

Here in CO I would not mind at all JUST because there are more animals taken or die from Neglect that it is horrible. Maybe if people new that they would be inspected they would take better care of their animals.
I have to say I have a binocular lady that lives behind me. :wave: But she sits on her porch and watches all the babies play. She said that makes her day. She even contacted me and asked if it was OK that she sat there and watched my animals? WHAT, sure you can. She watches for stray dogs or anything. 

:hug: I am sorry that you are going through this. It must be horrible, but do what is right for your animals and when you see this lovely lady just :wave: to her and tell her that you hope she has a nice day. Sometimes that is all it takes. A little sugar and maybe hopefully she will leave you alone.


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

I hope that lady has an infestation of fleas under her armpits, and gets ringworm around her eyes from her binoculars..she is very mean and probably very lonely..sorry for your issues because of her..


----------

